# Hello everyone!



## Waterdale (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi, I'm a new member and just bought my TT.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] ...welcome to the fun!....oh, and don't forget to join the at www.ttoc.co.uk 

Now give us details  - coupe/roadster/colour/engine etc etc

Hev x


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TTF. Lets see some pics.
H.


----------



## Waterdale (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks!

It's a grey Audi TT Coupe 1.8T Quattto wich is chipped. I will add some pics when I get time to take some.


----------



## Waterdale (Oct 4, 2009)

Here's two photos of my dream. Note: It's my winter rims!



















It's so dirty. :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hev said:


> Hi [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] ...welcome to the fun!....oh, and don't forget to join the at http://www.ttoc.co.uk
> 
> Hev x


Welcome Hev stop nicking my job :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum 

Nice looking TT


----------



## Waterdale (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Hi [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] ...welcome to the fun!....oh, and don't forget to join the at http://www.ttoc.co.uk
> ...


hehehehe - couldn't resist it 

Hev x


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Hello! Welcome. Bonjour. Ya.

Post some pics up in the "Show & Shine" of the TT

What are your plans for it? :roll:


----------



## TT_me (Sep 5, 2009)

Hev said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


LMAO!


----------



## TT_me (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Waterdale (Oct 4, 2009)

Will post it at show and shine when I get some real photos taken.


----------



## sat2light (Sep 19, 2009)

I bought my audi TT (225) 1.8t Quattro from Scotland ( I live in Manchester).its silver and its a dream to drive.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome along to the Forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

